# Yo yo loach upside down



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi, I just got back from a three week trip to find one of my yo yo loaches quite a bit bigger than when I left. At first, he only seemed longer (he definitely grew while I was gone), then I noticed that he was just lying around on stuff and he had a big, bloated belly. He was breathing really really fast, but otherwise seemed ok. That was yesterday. Tonight he is completely upside down! I found him floating near the surface He still swims fast as heck, so I haven't been able to isolate him. 

Last water change was before I left, and water changes weren't too regular before that, but everyone/thing looks pretty healthy, with the exception of a lot of snails all the sudden. While I was gone, I had my grandparents coming over every couple of days and feeding them flake food. Maybe they feed them too much, or maybe he's ingested a lot of snails...

I can't list the water parameters because I can't find my test strips... 
With the exception of saying that it's 76 degree water and 7.8 ph. My main question is should I attempt to seperate him from the rest? Or is this something that will pass? I haven't added anything new to the tank in months.

Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

it sounds a little like swimbladder to me. Did someone feed your fish for you while you were gone? Maybe they were overfed, if that is the case. Try not feeding them for a few days and doing some water changes, if the numbers in the tank don't look ideal. I've heard that a boiled, slightly mushed pea can sometimes do the trick, but I've never tried it myself. I'm actually dealing with a mysterious case of swimbladder in my 10g with a platy. I've never had a fish recover from swimbladder, but that's just me-maybe you'll have more luck, if sb is the problem.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmm...funny you should post this....I've been noticing that my yoyo loaches belly has been getting kind of fat lately.....he still swims all over the tank and is active....but I was wondering if potbellies are common in yoyos. 

I feed my fish once a day, but I'm pretty careful not to overfeed. They get a varied diet of spectrum pellets, flake food, frozen blood worms, and a frozen crustacean mix.


----------

